# Eu /lhe pedi que entregasse/pedi a você que entregasse/pedi para você entregar/ o pacote a João



## Gamen

Buen día.
Entiendo que en portugués de Brasil (no de Portugal) es común decir:
*Eu pedi/disse para você entregar o pacote ao João e ainda não fez.*
Traducción en español: Le pedí (a usted) que entregase el paquete a Juan ¡y todavía no lo hizo!

Ahora bien. La siguiente estructura es más formal, ¿pero sería una versión equivalente de la primera  y está correcta?

*Eu lhe pedi que entregasse o pacote a João e ainda não o fez! *
ou
*Eu pedi a você que entregasse o pacote a João e ainda não o fez!*


Agradezco sus comentarios.


----------



## mexerica feliz

*Eu pedi (para) que você entregasse o pacote pro João e você ainda não entregou! *


----------



## Gamen

Muchas gracias. ¿Las otras formas son también correctas en Brasil ?

*Eu pedi/disse para você entregar o pacote ao João e ainda não entregou!
Eu pedi a você que entregasse o pacote ao João e ainda não entregou!
Eu pedi a você entregar o pacote ao João e ainda não entregou!
Eu lhe pedi que entregasse o pacote ao João e ainda não entregou!
Eu pedi que entregasse o pacote ao João e ainda não entregou!*


----------



## Gamen

¿Consideram que as cinco opções que dei acima também podem ser corretas?

Muito obrigado pela sua orientação!


----------



## Alentugano

Para mim, estão todas corretas exceto a 3.ª. "Eu pedi a você entregar.." não faz sentido. Em Portugal escreveríamos "Eu pedi-lhe que entregasse..." na 4.ª frase. No entanto, a norma brasileira aceita "Eu lhe pedi...", sem quaiquer problemas.


----------



## Gamen

Muito obrigado Alentugano.
Acho que no Brasil a forma mias corrente é "*Eu pedi para você entregar o pacote"*. Estou certo?
Nao seria tâo comun falar: *"Eu pedi a você entregar o pacote" nem "eu pedi a você (lhe pedi) que entregasse o pacote"? *Estou certo?
Mas, todas são corretas em definitiva?


----------



## Alentugano

Não, Gamen, ao menos em Portugal (e acredito que no Brasil também) "Eu pedi a você entregar o pacote" não faz sentido...


----------



## Gamen

Muito obrigado Alentugano.

Pois bem.
*Falei com o João. Eu lhe pedi entregar o pacote na sexta feira*, estaria também incorreta?


----------



## Carfer

Gamen said:


> Muito obrigado Alentugano.
> 
> Pois bem.
> *Falei com o João. Eu lhe pedi entregar o pacote na sexta feira*, estaria também incorreta?



Está incorrecta, de facto. Se quiser empregar '_entregar_' no infinitivo, '_pedir_' tem de vir regido por '_para_' (_'Pedi-lhe para entregar'). _É uma construção muitíssimo comum em Portugal, se bem que muitos gramáticos a desaconselhem. A  construção alternativa e aconselhável é _'Pedi-lhe que entregasse'._


----------



## Gamen

Perfeito. Agura está claro para mim. Em Portugal o "para" faz parte da estrutura "para entregar" que em definitiva é equivalente a "que entregasse". Essa preposiçâo "para" não pode ser substituida por "a" porque para o infinitivo rege apenas a primeira preposiçâo, isto é "para", após "pedir".

No português do Brasil a estrutura ou complemento com a preposiçâo "para", entretanto, faz parte do objeto indireto. E' uma diferença importante.

"Eu pedi *para ele* [OI] me avisar" (Br) = Eu pedi-lhe *para avisar-me* [oração subordinada] (Pt)


----------



## Gamen

*Eu pedi para você que entregasse o pacote. *(Parecida com a dada por Mexerica)

¿Seria aceitável no Brasil ou em Portugal?


----------



## Carfer

Gamen said:


> *Eu pedi para você que entregasse o pacote. *(Parecida com a dada por Mexerica)
> 
> ¿Seria aceitável no Brasil ou em Portugal?



Em Portugal não é. Cá ou diz '_Eu pedi a você que entregasse o pacote_' (construção, em todo o caso, incomum) ou '_Eu pedi para você entregar o pacote_'


----------



## WhoSoyEu

No Brasil também não. Aqui usaríamos ..."para você entregar"...


----------



## Gamen

Muito obrigado pela ajuda.

1)* Carfer:*
Emtendi que em Portugal sâo comuns "Pedi-*lhe* que entregasse o pacote" e "Pedi-*lhe* para entregar o pacote", construções estas infrequentes ou não usadas no Brasil, mas agora pergunto: ouve-se também e soa natural em Portugal
"Eu pedi *a você *que entregasse esse pacote", além de que seja gramaticalmente correta?

Nota: Esse "lhe" é substituido com frequência no Brasil por "para você", mas queria saber se pode ser substituido em Portugal por "a você".

2) *WhoSoyEu:*
No Brasil é de longe "eu pedi *para você entregar* o pacote" a mais usada.
Mas a segunda alternativa mais usada acho que seria "Eu pedi que (você) entregasse o pacote" ou ""Eu pedi para que (você) entregasse o pacote" e, em um contexto bastante formal, "Eu lhe pedi que entregasse o pacote". Estou certo?

Um brasileiro nâo diria naturalmente, no entanto, embora correta "eu pedi a você que entregasse o pacote", não é mesmo?


----------



## Carfer

Gamen said:


> Muito obrigado pela ajuda.
> 
> 1)* Carfer:*
> Emtendi que em Portugal sâo comuns "Pedi-*lhe* que entregasse o pacote" e "Pedi-*lhe* para entregar o pacote", construções estas infrequentes ou não usadas no Brasil, mas agora pergunto: ouve-se também e soa natural em Portugal
> "Eu pedi *a você *que entregasse esse pacote", além de que seja gramaticalmente correta?
> 
> Nota: Esse "lhe" é substituido com frequência no Brasil por "para você", mas queria saber se pode ser substituido em Portugal por "a você".



Não me parece. Pode haver casos em que se diga _'a você_' com um propósito enfático (_'Foi a você que pedi que fizesse o trabalho, não a F..._', e que, inclusivamente, com o mesmo fim, se reforce o objecto indirecto adicionando ao pronome átono _'a você_' ('_Pedi-lhe a você que fizesse..._'), mas não é esse o uso geral.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Gamen said:


> *WhoSoyEu:*
> No Brasil e de longe "eu pedi *para você entregar* o pacote" a mais usada. *Sim.*
> Mas a segunda alternativa mais usada acho que seria "Eu pedi que (você) entregasse o pacote" ou ""Eu pedi para que (você) entregasse o pacote" e, em um contexto bastante formal, "Eu lhe pedi que entregasse o pacote". Estou certo? *Sim*
> 
> Um brasileiro nâo diria naturalmente, no entanto, embora correta "eu pedi a você que entregasse o pacote", não é mesmo?


 *Não, ele diria: Te pedi para entregar o pacote/ Pedi a você para entregar o pacote.*


----------



## Gamen

Perfeito. Muito Obrigado Carfer e WSE.
A estrutura é "pedir para + verbo em infinitivo" ou "pedir que + verbo em imperfeito do subjuntivo".
Em resumo, as construções usuais seriam:

*Brasil*
Eu pedi *para* [você] *entregar* o pacote.
_[Te]_ pedi *para entregar *o pacote.
Pedi [_a você_] *para entregar* o pacote.

Eu pedi *que* _[você_] *entregasse* o pacote.
Eu pedi *(**para)* *que* _[você] _*entregasse* o pacote.
Eu _[lhe]_ pedi *que entregasse* o pacote. (formal) / Eu _[lhe_] pedi *para entregar *o pacote. (formal)

*Portugal*
Pedi-lhe/te *que entregasse/entregasses* o pacote.
Pedi a você/a ti *que entregasse/entregasses* o pacote.

Pedi-lhe/te *para entregar* o pacote.
Pedi *para* _[ti] _/*para* _[você] _*entregar* o pacote.

(Alguma estrutura brasileira mais se usa em Portugal?)

--------------------------------------------------

Pois bem:
Eu lhe *pedi entregar* o pacote. 
Eu *pedi* a você *entregar* o pacote. 
Eu pedi *para você que entregasse* o pacote. 

Como ficou?
Estou certo?


----------



## Carfer

Gamen said:


> *Portugal*
> Pedi-lhe/te *que entregasse/entregasses* o pacote.
> Pedi a você/a tiPedi-te *que entregasse/entregasses* o pacote.
> Pedi-lhe/te *para entregar* o pacote.
> Pedi para tiPedi-te/*para* _[você] _*entregar* o pacote.
> 
> (Alguma brasileira se usa em Portugal?)



Se pospuser os pronomes átonos (nos casos em que não há atracção ou outro motivo para os colocar noutra posição) e não usar '_para_' para indicar a pessoa a quem se pede, com estas alterações diria que se usam todas.


----------



## Gamen

Muito obrigado Carfer pelas correções.
Não sabia que em português não fosse possível a forma "a ti"/"para ti".
Certo. Trocando a *ênclise* brasileira pela próclise portuguesa, as formas comentadas, na verdade, são as mesmas para as duas variedades de português.


----------



## Carfer

Gamen said:


> Não sabia que em português não fosse possível a forma "a ti"/"para ti".



Claro que são possíveis, mas não nas frases que indicou (por exemplo, são correctas _'Foi a ti que deixei livro', 'Escrevi-o para ti', 'Foi por ti que o fiz'_)


----------



## Gamen

Entendo. Como tu me havias explicado, apenas se usam esas formas para dar ênfase/enfatizar ou para desambiguar a referência pronominal.
Muito obrigado.


----------



## Carfer

Gamen said:


> Entendo. Como tu me havias explicado, apenas se usam esas formas para dar ênfase/enfatizar ou para desambiguar a referência pronominal.
> Muito obrigado.



Eu referia-me especificamente a '_você_' e no contexto de frases como as propostas, não podendo concluir-se sempre isso no que toca ao pronome tónico _'ti' (_ou, de igual modo a _'mim' _e a_ 'si'). _
Usamos  os pronomes tónicos quando vêm precedidos de preposição (entre outras, _'a', 'para', 'por', 'em', 'de', 'contra', 'sem', 'com', _neste último caso nas formas contractas _'comigo', 'contigo', 'consigo'_). Ora, aqui em Portugal não usamos a construção _'Pedi a ti/a você para entregar o pacote_', salvo os casos excepcionais que referi, mas sim '_Pedi-te/Pedi-lhe para entregar o pacote_'.


----------



## Gamen

Claríssimo. Muito obrigado novamente.


----------



## Gamen

Uma pergunta que ficou em mim dando voltas no ar.
Já referida a outra estrutura da oração que viemos discutindo.

Eu te pedi/ pedi-lhe/ pedi que (você) entregasse o pacote *ao *João.
Eu te pedi/ pedi-lhe/ pedi que (você) entregasse o pacote *pro/para o *João.

Falamos em português "entregar algo a alguém e para alguém" indiferentemente?


----------



## LucasBap

Gamen said:


> Uma pergunta que ficou em mim dando voltas no ar.
> Já referida a outra estrutura da oração que viemos discutindo
> 
> Eu te pedi/ pedi-lhe/ pedi que (você) entregasse o pacote *ao *João
> Eu te pedi/ pedi-lhe/ pedi que (você entregasse o pacote *pro/para o *João
> 
> Falamos em português "entregar algo a alguém e para alguém" indiferentemente?



Ao menos no Brasil, sim!


----------



## Carfer

Gamen said:


> Uma pergunta que ficou em mim dando voltas no ar.
> Já referida a outra estrutura da oração que viemos discutindo.
> 
> Eu te pedi/ pedi-lhe/ pedi que (você) entregasse o pacote *ao *João.
> Eu te pedi/ pedi-lhe/ pedi que (você) entregasse o pacote *pro/para o *João.
> 
> Falamos em português "entregar algo a alguém e para alguém" indiferentemente?



No português de Portugal, não. A única situação em que nós usamos '_para_' é aquela em que a pessoa a quem se destina o pacote não é a mesma a quem o entregamos, por exemplo, '_entrego-te (a ti) este pacote para o João_ (para tu o entregares ao João)'.


----------



## Gamen

Carfer said:


> No português de Portugal, não. A única situação em que nós usamos '_para_' é aquela em que a pessoa a quem se destina o pacote não é a mesma a quem o entregamos, por exemplo, '_entrego-te (a ti) este pacote para o João_ (para tu o entregares ao João)'.



Perfeito. Em Espanhol também usamos como em Portugal a preposição "a" exclusivamente para introduzir o objeto indireto.
A preposição "para" se usa quando o destinatário é diferente da pessoa à qual se entrega a coisa de que se trata.

Te pedi que *le* entregaras el paquete *a Juan*.
Te entrego un paquete *a ti/a vos para Juan*.


----------

